# Advices in increasing cardio conditioning for sparring?



## sopraisso (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello everyone!
First I'd like to tell you that last Saturday was my 3rd to 2nd gup exam, that I believe I did well (I still don't have the results, but I don't think my KJN would allow me to do the exam if he didn't think I was ready). The point is... in a certain part of the exam I had to... spar.

It's been some months since I've had sparring sessions (I rarely do it) and... after 2min (when we were asked to finish, gracefully) I was totally exhausted. The exam was being quite tiring, but my partner wasn't that tired (anyway he is much younger, and that should've influenced). While it's not the main concern in my training, I still care about being able to spar, and it was so bad I realize couldn't stand very longer in my exam. So I've been thinking about trying to develop my conditioning so I could stand up longer. I've been thinking about going out for running, besides showing up regularly at the dojang, but I'm not sure if it's a usuful way to increase my cardio. I see sparing effort is some kind of explosive one, and maybe the constant effort of running wouldn't help me (by the way, I can even run half an hour without being nearly as tired as sparring 5min). I don't know if it's important to say, but I'm 28, so I'm relatively young, but I sometimes already feel the younger guys are having some advantage already. But I have great force of will!

So do you have any advice to help me get better physical conditioning for sparring sessions, like what kind of exercise I should to or even particular breathing tips?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## puunui (Apr 3, 2012)

sopraisso said:


> So do you have any advice to help me get better physical conditioning for sparring sessions, like what kind of exercise I should to or even particular breathing tips?



Go run. I would advise doing sprints instead of jogging, but jogging is good too if you are getting that winded.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to point to the obvious but it has always worked for me and I advocate it. Sparring builds sparring endurance.
Also the above advice of sprints because of the slow and fast nature of sparring.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 3, 2012)

I personally do cardio circuits. I will shadow box for about 2 minutes, sprint for 2 minutes and jump rope for 1 minute.
 Next round will be 1 minute of leaps, 1 minute shuffling, 1 minute jump rope, 1 minute jump rope, 1 minute boxing, 1 minute sprint.
Repeat or mix up things. Sprinting or running your body gets use to it but constantly changing up your routine boosts your endurance.

Look at investing a jump rope, a step box and some good running shoes.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Apr 3, 2012)

Run. Try IInterval training. Jog 200 yards and sprint 50 yards. Repeat. 

Start your sessions with 1/4 mile 3 x a week. Increase distance 20% a week.  In 4 weeks you will be at half a mile. 8 weeks a mile, 12 weeks 2 miles. 16 weeks 4.6 miles.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 3, 2012)

Jogging/Running, and Shadow Sparring.
The Jogging will increase Cardiovascular Endurance one way or another, Shadow Sparring will get You used to keeping it up whilst Striking.


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2012)

Agree with all the advice here.  Personally though...I have seen better cardio gains from swimming than I have from any other kind of training.   Understandably...this can mean an extra expense, and extra scheduling apart from martial arts...but if there is a way you can reasonably work it in, I bet you would be very happy with the results


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Apr 3, 2012)

I am a big advocate of running. I run 40-50 klm a week every week and have no cardio problems at all during sparring. As others have said, interval training is also good. I hate interval training but love jogging so I just stick to that and it works a treat.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 4, 2012)

One thing I'm surprised hasn't been mentioned in the replies is to ensure you're breathing correctly.

Too many people when doing Taekwondo hold their breath during the exertion portion (and during sparring that can be 2 or 3 kicks).

Your body needs a regular supply of oxygen to operate efficiently, even though sparring is fairly anaerobic, you will find yourself feeling a lot worse if you aren't breathing.

One thing I tell students who are having an issue with this is to switch to shouting on every kick for a while.  Doing so forces them to exhale which in turn forces them to inhale.

Of course it may be that your cardio is just poor, in which case I agree with the others - sprints/jog/sprint/jog, etc.

However, even when jogging/running concentrate on your breathing.  I used to find a four-four rhythm worked best for me (exhale over four steps, inhale over four steps), but either way it has to be a conscious thing in the beginning or you'll find yourself taking too shallow breaths and getting winded.

There are schools of thought that breathing in through the nose and out through the mouth is best (reasons differ between moistening the air on the way in to building up back pressure as it's harder to get air in), but just breathing will help ;-)


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Apr 4, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> One thing I'm surprised hasn't been mentioned in the replies is to ensure you're breathing correctly.
> 
> Too many people when doing Taekwondo hold their breath during the exertion portion (and during sparring that can be 2 or 3 kicks).
> 
> ...


Very good point Andy. I suffered from not breathing whilst sparring years ago and I thought I needed some cardio fitness while all along the actual problem was lack of breathing during sparring.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 4, 2012)

This is from the 1995 version of the Taekwondo Textbook by Kukkiwon. These four pages are a sampling from their section on general training for Shihap Kyorugi (sparring). Always consult your physician and other professionals as need before starting any type of training programs, especially this one!







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## RobinTKD (Apr 4, 2012)

Interval training ie sprint/jog/sprint/jog.
800m training is good as well, they don't call it the man killer for no reason.
Heavy resistance training, ie really heavy weights, low reps, lift explosively but with good technique.
Good shadow sparring, making sure that you use good strong technique.

I'd also say, don't ride a bike unless you have brilliant flexibility, it builds up the muscles on the inside of the leg which prevent good flexibility. The same can be said of running, so make sure you are stretching well before and after your runs.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 4, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Sparring builds sparring endurance.


 Great advise. Circuit sparring is great for endurance, which you can vary the intervals. I.e. for warm ups, we do a series of 20 second (go as fast as you can) rounds with 5 second rests. Most of the class involves 2 then 3 minute rounds with 1 minute rest.  



andyjeffries said:


> One thing I'm surprised hasn't been mentioned in the replies is to ensure you're breathing correctly.


This is another key point. All the cardio in the world will not help you if you can't control your breathing. At the same time, even if your cardio is not where you want it, you can survive in deep water if your capable of exhibiting control. 



RobinTKD said:


> Interval training ie sprint/jog/sprint/jog.
> 800m training is good as well, they don't call it the man killer for no reason.
> Heavy resistance training, ie really heavy weights, low reps, lift explosively but with good technique.
> Good shadow sparring, making sure that you use good strong technique.
> ...


Though I agree with most of this, I have to disagree about the biking. Being an avid cyclist, riding is my main source of cardio training, while I've never experienced an impact to flexibility. The reason being, I ensure I stay toned for both. I do agree that proper warm up/down & stretching is important for every activity.


----------



## RobinTKD (Apr 4, 2012)

Gemini said:


> Though I agree with most of this, I have to disagree about the biking. Being an avid cyclist, riding is my main source of cardio training, while I've never experienced an impact to flexibility. The reason being, I ensure I stay toned for both. I do agree that proper warm up/down & stretching is important for every activity.



Did you already have good flexibility before you started cycling? I'm interested in your reply because I've neglected my bike for quite some time, and my I'm currently hammering the flexibility training at the minute.


----------



## BoA36 (Apr 4, 2012)

In addition to the other points here, whatever cardio training you choose, do it with your mouthguard!  Breathing with that in your mouth is significantly different and you need to get used to it.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 4, 2012)

RobinTKD said:


> Did you already have good flexibility before you started cycling? I'm interested in your reply because I've neglected my bike for quite some time, and my I'm currently hammering the flexibility training at the minute.


First, I would suggest not to "hammer" anything. Over stretching can cause your muscles to go into "protection mode" and make you less flexible than when you started. Incorporate appropriate flexibility exercises into your daily routine and be patient (lots of excellent threads on this). My point was, my flexibility has not diminished at all since I began cycling (which was years after I began MA). It's like telling a martial artist to stay out of the weight room because they'll bulk up and loose dexterity. To make that statement would be an over generalization. That would only be true if you allow it to be true, but it's easy to do both if you understand what exercises affect what muscles and how. Get back on your bike. You can do both as long as you train to do both.


----------



## RobinTKD (Apr 4, 2012)

All I mean is that flexibility is where my focus is at the minute, I know how to do it without causing damage to myself 

The weights analogy is a good one, as it's so common for people to believe it.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 4, 2012)

RobinTKD said:


> All I mean is that flexibility is where my focus is at the minute, I know how to do it without causing damage to myself


 Good to know. I thought that might be the case, but I have no idea who may read this in the future. It's a common problem for people that are out of shape and one day decide to "get fit" and over due it. Sorry if I sounded "preachy".


----------



## mastercole (Apr 4, 2012)

Read this thread makes me think this advise quote;

"If I wanted to become a tramp, I would seek information and advice from the most successful tramp I could find. If I wanted to be a failure, I would seek advice from men who never succeeded. If I wanted to succeed in all things, I would look around me for those who are succeeding, and do as they do." --Joseph H. Wade


----------



## puunui (Apr 4, 2012)

RobinTKD said:


> I'd also say, don't ride a bike unless you have brilliant flexibility, it builds up the muscles on the inside of the leg which prevent good flexibility. The same can be said of running, so make sure you are stretching well before and after your runs.



I don't know why it is, but for some reason those who have run or ridden a bike on a regular basis prior to beginning martial arts training invariably have the most issues with flexibility. I think that it has something to do with the limited range of motion that these activities put you through, plus bikers and runners for the most part do not concentrate nearly enough on maintaining their flexibility. Putting your foot up on a telephone pole for ten seconds before you run doesn't cut it.


----------



## sopraisso (Apr 4, 2012)

RobinTKD said:


> Interval training ie sprint/jog/sprint/jog.
> 800m training is good as well, they don't call it the man killer for no reason.
> Heavy resistance training, ie really heavy weights, low reps, lift explosively but with good technique.
> Good shadow sparring, making sure that you use good strong technique.
> ...



Important advices about the stretching to prevent losing flexibility.


----------



## sopraisso (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all replies. All advises seem very very useful. I think it will be easy to start shadow boxing, running (with sprints) and I'll have to pay a lot of attention to my breathing all along -- I'm not sure it's not an issue in my case. Other advises seem okay and I'll take note to try them when I have an opportunity. I believe this post could be useful for other people who could be having the same problems, too. Thank you!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 4, 2012)

RobinTKD said:


> All I mean is that flexibility is where my focus is at the minute, I know how to do it without causing damage to myself
> 
> The weights analogy is a good one, as it's so common for people to believe it.



You wouldn't believe how many people I can't get to understand this. Only so many times I can say "Go squat, damnit, it won't hurt your flexibility."


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Apr 12, 2012)

Simply pick several exercises. My latest pyramid routine used the following, in this order;



Regular squat
Plea squat
Lunge (or step-up)
Calf raise (one-leg w/weight)
Push up w/push up stands (Hindu push up, regular push up, wide grip, military, T-push up etc.  Just vary them)
Pull up or chin up
Dip (w/weight)
Hanging crunch (alternate w/ rope crunch)


A military 4-count can be used if desired on lower body and core exercises to increase intensity.

Now what you do is perform 1 of each exercise with good form. When you have completed each for 1 rep, you repeat and do 2 of each, and then 3 of each and on up to your target number. Once you've reached your target, you then begin down the pyramid by decreasing the number of reps in each set. A pyramid of 1 - 5 - 1 would look like this;

1-2-3-4-5-4-3-2-1 for a total of 25 of each exercise. Going 1-10-1 would = 100. 1-20-1 would equal 400 of each. My personal best so far is 1-17-1.

This is a great program as it has built in a natural *warm up *and a *cool down*. You work throughout various rep ranges and it has a *pre-exhaust *as well.  This will greatly increase cardio as well as increasing functional strength throughout your entire body.

Give it a try.


----------



## puunui (Apr 12, 2012)

BoA36 said:


> In addition to the other points here, whatever cardio training you choose, do it with your mouthguard!  Breathing with that in your mouth is significantly different and you need to get used to it.



Good advice. Also, I would make sure to bite down on your mouth guard and breathe in and out through your nose. Too often people who breathe in through their nose and out through their mouths end up going in and out through your mouth, which is bad for a variety of reasons. In and out through your nose prevents that sort of thing.


----------



## miguksaram (Apr 12, 2012)

Carol said:


> Agree with all the advice here.  Personally though...I have seen better cardio gains from swimming than I have from any other kind of training.   Understandably...this can mean an extra expense, and extra scheduling apart from martial arts...but if there is a way you can reasonably work it in, I bet you would be very happy with the results


This last year I have adopted a more rigid swimming routine to help my sparring.  I do 4 lengths non-stop as fast as I can then two at a regular pace then 4 at top speed again.  Then I follow that up with taking one breath and trying to make it across the pool both ways.  

Sprints, as it has already mentioned, is also good.  Advice I was also given was to do touch and goes on the basket ball court. (This is the exercise where you run touch the free-throw line run back to the out line then run to half court then back then to the opposite free-throw line then back then all the way to the other out line).  

A 30-40 minute jog/tread mill will help as well. Nothing really beats getting in the ring though.  While all these exercises mentioned will help our endurance, being in the ring brings in other elements that effects your breathing such as the stress factor and quick explosion of movements moving the body parts in manners that you do not do during running.  Good luck!


----------



## puunui (Apr 12, 2012)

Carol said:


> Agree with all the advice here.  Personally though...I have seen better cardio gains from swimming than I have from any other kind of training.   Understandably...this can mean an extra expense, and extra scheduling apart from martial arts...but if there is a way you can reasonably work it in, I bet you would be very happy with the results



What is the extra expense for swimming?


----------



## Kenlee25 (Apr 12, 2012)

You guys mentioned proper breathing, but I'm surprised you didn't mention how to properly breath

When you breath, while running or otherwise, use deep breaths and try to breath with your diaphragm rather than the top half of your lungs ( so when you breath in, instead of your upper chest puffing out, it's your abs area that moves ). This uses more of the lungs and allows you to suck in more air, it also decreases the chances of cramps and allows you to recover much faster. 

you can teach yourself to breath like this normally, but that is difficult to do. Until then, just focus on doing those deep diaphragm breaths when you aren't actively striking. Just make sure that you are either A: out of striking range, or B: remember to exhale when struck so you don't get the wind knocked out of you.

Also, think of deep breathing as realeasing the bad chi and bringing in the good chi. I don't believe in that stuff, but I do know that calm down and taking deep long breaths can even decrease pain and alter your emotional state.

breathing man...it's almost like its your means of living or something..


----------



## puunui (Apr 12, 2012)

Kenlee25 said:


> When you breath, while running or otherwise, use deep breaths and try to breath with your diaphragm rather than the top half of your lungs ( so when you breath in, instead of your upper chest puffing out, it's your abs area that moves ). This uses more of the lungs and allows you to suck in more air, it also decreases the chances of cramps and allows you to recover much faster.
> 
> you can teach yourself to breath like this normally, but that is difficult to do. Until then, just focus on doing those deep diaphragm breaths when you aren't actively striking. Just make sure that you are either A: out of striking range, or B: remember to exhale when struck so you don't get the wind knocked out of you.
> 
> ...



We practice that at every training session during meditation, how to breathe properly.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 12, 2012)

Personally I would get my weight training advise from a professional with a proven track record. Just like when I search for Taekwondo information, I don't ask those who have never achieved anything in Taekwondo, I ask the professionals. Smart don't you think? 

Bad advise on martial arts training, just like bad advise on weight training, can be detrimental to your health.

My athletes take a particular liking to Mr. Rippetoe's advise.  But of course, always check with your doctor before beginning any type of physical training program 

http://startingstrength.com/


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Apr 13, 2012)

mastercole said:


> Personally I would get my weight training advise from a professional with a proven track record. Just like when I search for Taekwondo information, I don't ask those who have never achieved anything in Taekwondo, I ask the professionals. Smart don't you think?
> 
> Bad advise on martial arts training, just like bad advise on weight training, can be detrimental to your health.
> 
> ...



That is actually very good advise, for the most part.  The OP or anyone in this thread should feel free to contact me via pm, email or in a post.  I've trained hundreds of individuals and helped them reach their personal goal(s).  Additionally, though I started out in strength and power lifting, I've moved to BB'ing and I'm currently prepping for a contest in September.  Feel free to contact me and I can go over several aspects that can greatly assist you in cardio as well as other aspects that can fit right in with your MA training.

One thing though, Starting Strength is an excellent program but probably not what the OP is looking for based upon his initial post.  And to be honest, while SS is fine for those more interested in PL, a program like SL 5x5 is much better in general for the vast amount of people outside of PL, but that wish to gain core and functional strength.  It does not however address the cardio issue directly, which is what the OP was asking.

So feel free to give me a shout.  I've trained strength, PL, BBing, P90X, CF and taught at our local college for nearly a decade.  I can also direct you to numerous on-line resources, support systems and training logs to chart your progress and other professionals.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 13, 2012)

puunui said:


> What is the extra expense for swimming?



Ha ha ha, we don't all live on gorgeous islands like you 

For me, it either means paying to go to the public swimming pools, paying for a private gym membership or the fuel costs for travelling an hour to the nearest beach.

I have a gym membership, but swimming is definitely an additional cost for most people in the UK above their martial arts tuition fees.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 13, 2012)

Kenlee25 said:


> You guys mentioned proper breathing, but I'm surprised you didn't mention how to properly breath



The reason I didn't mention it as that it's less important IMHO.

Compared to people holding their breath (all too common), adding chest breathing gives them 80-90% of the benefit, deep diaphragm breathing gives a benefit (to bring them up to 100%), but it's not as much benefit as just actually breathing in the first place.

I remembering being taught proper breathing technique by GM Kim Yong Ho when I was young.  I dismissed it at the time thinking "yeah, yeah, I know how to breathe...", but as I got out of my teens I gave it more of a shot.  It's surprising what a difference it makes, particularly in post-round/drill recovery.  However, going from nothing to any breathing brings the most benefit.


----------



## puunui (Apr 13, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> Ha ha ha, we don't all live on gorgeous islands like you
> 
> For me, it either means paying to go to the public swimming pools, paying for a private gym membership or the fuel costs for travelling an hour to the nearest beach.
> 
> I have a gym membership, but swimming is definitely an additional cost for most people in the UK above their martial arts tuition fees.



I guess that is another thing I take for granted. In addition to the ocean, there are a lot of public swimming pools as well as a lot of pools at people's home's here. Swimming is free in Hawaii.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 13, 2012)

puunui said:


> I guess that is another thing I take for granted. In addition to the ocean, there are a lot of public swimming pools as well as a lot of pools at people's home's here. Swimming is free in Hawaii.



As if I'm not jealous enough of you living in a gorgeous place like Hawaii, you have to say this! 

(I LOOOVE swimming, I'm not an amazing swimmer, but I really enjoy it and both my kids seem to have inherited that)


----------

